# Into the wild



## prh765 (Jun 21, 2014)

This place on the photo is present at the munnar, india. i't actually reservoir for the dam. As i couldn't able to click this scenary  first time because there was a steel wire fence infront of me so i have decided to enter the lens through a hole and made my mind to save this moment. while to the side of photography am just a beginner with little technical parts. so kindly comment if there are any flaws found in this pic. thanks in advance.


----------

